# How to set up Huawei ets 2288 wINDOWS XP



## ramnarayan (Jan 20, 2007)

I have a BSNL Issue Huawei CDMA (IFWT) WLL Phone which has a Serial to USB option to enable connect to a computer.

There is  have the driver cd which installs the supposed drivers for Win Xp - there is a basic installation manual

At one stage the installation says that
_Select the model of the Modem as shown and then select USB to Serial Port.
Click ok. Select the model of Modem and click next, select the USB to Serial Port_

The modem that is shown is VIA CBP4.0 Modem Driver #2 (COM6)

The driver installation always ends up installing it at com 6 and does not give any option to install it as a Serial to USB.

The USB device is identified as "Prolific USBto Serial Comm Port" at (Com6)

The driver I have is CBP4FaxMdmdrv.inf


Further during the installation procedure a DATA ACCESS KIT (JI PENG) is also installed which is supposed to be the interface to the modem.

Tried to set up through that but the device is simply not recognized by the software.

The Ji Peng Data Access kit - is similar to what is received with the CDMA data cards. Using this to set up and dial I get an error message 692 (There was a hardware failure - in the modem (or any other device)

Need to know how to get the computer to recognize this as a serial to usb modem and what other drivers / interface software do i require.

My system is a Lenovo Core Duo Laptop


**
and if any one has set this up (or know how to ) on Linux (Ubuntu) that too would be nice to know.

thanks
ram


----------



## ramnarayan (Oct 22, 2007)

Am not sure about other OS' but under Linux there is this wonderful and easy how to
*installing-huawei-cdma-modem-in-linux.blogspot.com/2007/05/setting-up-dial-up-internet-connection_8942.html

It mostly works (has not for me) but for those who want to give it a try just follow the link.

ram


----------



## linzetao (Jun 1, 2008)

The sale of a large number HUAWEI ETS2288.ETS1200.ETS1201.
Company Name: Shenzhen, China Ka Hang Communications Limited
Main Business: wireless phone and wireless public phone 
Address: Shenzhen Huaqiang North
Zip: 518000
Telephone: 86-755-83650315 
Fax: 86-755-83650315
Business Email: jiahangtongxun@126.com 
Name: Mr. Huang 
Mobile Phone: 13028890828


----------

